# Generator seized



## woody367 (Aug 15, 2020)

Newbie here looking for some advice. Have a generator that seize. oil fill plug blew off and oil shot every where. It should have shut down as it has a low oil shut off bet it did not. Soaked it a few days with PB Blater, changed the oil,pored oil down the sparl plug hole and oiled the OHV. Got it free but it has only 60psi of compression and 80psi with wet test. It is a ALL-Power apgg7500 not the best gen but work well and only 50 hours on it. It was given to m,e as a freebie so would like to maybe rebuild it as a project. I have never split a gen head from a engine and not sure what I am in for.Anyone have any suggestion beside junk it or boat anchor ? Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what make and model is the generator, and same on the engine?
if it is a 13 hp then a new honda gx390 would be nice!

by pass the low oil shut off.. unplug the yellow wire on the side of the engine block.
just for test only to see if you get spark.
if it has only 50 hours... the engine is rare to fail...
unless it was ran out of oil.. as in the low oil shut down failed..

try pulling the valve cover and reset the valves first.
the gen could have compression relief.
if it does then the 60 psi could be normal
compression should be on a non relief engine 130-200 psi.
this is on a real good compression tester.
click here for the engine test tools page


----------



## woody367 (Aug 15, 2020)

It is a ALL-Power apgg7500 . How can I tell if it has compression relief ?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It certainly has a compression relief. Are your compression numbers from pull starting or using an electric start?


----------



## woody367 (Aug 15, 2020)

ne, from electric start.


----------



## woody367 (Aug 15, 2020)

How are you suppose to get a true compression reading if it has a releif vale? I am guessing I should try starting it and see how it runs?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well you could run it..
but if it was over heated it is damaged..
it depends if you want to rebuild the engine or swap it out..
looks like the new version of the gen set is 900.00 retail over on amazon..
and they now offer bi fuel version.
it is a chonda setup with a 15 hp 420cc engine on the new one..
*All Power America APGG10000GL 10000 Watt Dual Fuel Portable Generator with Electric Start 10000W Gas/Propane, Black/Red*
if it was me i would replace the rings and bearings be fore firing up
or at least split the case and inspect all of the bearings..

unless it was hydro locked in the combustion chamber from oil...
an inspection camera would to have shown that before you did the free up..

question with the spark plug removed before you soaked it did it turn over then??

and inspection camera in the spark plug hole would let you see the walls of the combustion chamber for scoring..
that would indicate rings..

if you got lucky with the camera in the oil fill hole you might see the rod cap and maybe the crank bearings...

flush the crank case before that last inspection to get all the oil out...

hummmm but for a 900.00 retail gen where do you stop on a repair??

they are only worth 1/2 of new as used... if it runs!!


----------



## woody367 (Aug 15, 2020)

Well I started it and it ran fine once all the oil I put in the sprak plug hole burned off. No knocking that I cn tell. I did scope the cylinder and what I could see it looked fine. I let it run for 20 min, shut it down and restarted it. Now I will dump the oil and put in synthetic oil .


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

woody367 said:


> Well I started it and it ran fine once all the oil I put in the sprak plug hole burned off. No knocking that I cn tell. I did scope the cylinder and what I could see it looked fine. I let it run for 20 min, shut it down and restarted it. Now I will dump the oil and put in synthetic oil .


I'vee freed up many engines and they continued to run fine from that day forward. Sounds like you dodged a bullet. Keep up on the oil changes and she will probably last with no future issues.


----------



## woody367 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea good oil, and change it often.
also use magnetic dipstick and if it has a drain plug use a magnetic drain plug.
message me if you need links.


----------

